# where to get quality wood



## Nick16 (16 Dec 2008)

as in the title, where do you guys get you wood from. not the clumps of it, the single branches and fork shaped branches? i know about the woods in local areas but there is nothing there and my lfs's are terrible.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (16 Dec 2008)

Aqua Essentials or The Green Machine.There's also two guys selling on eBay,called The Last Trading post whoe sell pretty cheap Redmoor root and bogwood.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Dec 2008)

have you got a link to the ebay?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Dec 2008)

^ Just type in 'bogwood' to the search bar on ebay.co.uk and loads of bogwood clumps will come up - Last-Trading-Post is the seller, they have some nice cheap Redmoor sometimes.

Apart from that, our two sponsors, Aqua Essentials and The Green Machine have loads of quality wood!


----------



## Nick16 (16 Dec 2008)

i found a really nice bit on AE which i might get!!! the ebay pieces the cut they ends off so it looks really bad.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (16 Dec 2008)

Here's the link to The Last Trading Post:
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Last-Trading-P ... idZ2QQtZkm


----------



## samc (16 Dec 2008)

im planning on ordering plants from them very cheap for rotala roundfolia its 5p a stem which is good, i emailed them the other day and said they have a big box of redmoor and will be putting it on soon
thanks


----------



## Goodygumdrops (16 Dec 2008)

I ordered bits and pieces from them today (Last Trading Post),a light reflector,filter pads etc.Really nice friendly guy,quick in answering my questions.


----------



## amy4342 (20 Dec 2008)

Just thought I'd mention that The Trading Post have stocked some more redmoor (although the good pieces just might have been snapped up by a certain someone   )


----------

